# Do I need to split state earnings?



## bryano (Oct 17, 2015)

I live in Vancouver Washington. I give rides in both Portland Oregon and Vancouver. Some go from one state to the other and some stay in one state. Washington has no income tax but Oregon does. Do I need to split the income from the two and keep a record and report the income from the Oregon rides? My 1099 from uber has my state box marked as Washington so I'm not sure.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Yep you should split the income as best you can, and if you meet the filing threshold you will probably have to file a non-resident OR return.

Your 1099 I believe is just marked with your home state/where you registered for Uber.


----------

